
Italy is passing an internet sales tax - acangiano
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2013/12/14/italy-passes-the-illegal-google-tax/
======
program
This is very sad, my country is very sad. The law states that "if you sell
something in Italy then you are a permanent establishment on the Italian
territory." Someone can say that if a server isn't hosted on the italian
territory than the company that uses it can't be an "establishment" in Italy.
It's not the case. According to the law if you use the italian network to
communicate to italian IPs than you must pay.

~~~
dn2k
Man, they're ridiculous.. these politicians are just ridiculous..

